# vintage colnago dating



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is there any available data that gives specific years Colnago made any given model and possibly production numbers? The reason I ask is in my spare time when I search for bikes I find people list bikes with model names that appear questionable given the dates. I am not even a novice when it comes to dating bicycles, but sometimes the descriptions on a bike just don't make any sense and if I had an idea of what dates produced what models things might make a bit more sense if that makes any sense.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The earlier (1960s, 1970s, 1980s) are best identified by their frame and fork construction details, decal sets, and such. Here is a great start for you:
Colnago features to assist dating 1960s-1970s


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

merckxman said:


> The earlier (1960s, 1970s, 1980s) are best identified by their frame and fork construction details, decal sets, and such. Here is a great start for you:
> Colnago features to assist dating 1960s-1970s


Thanks for that link, I've never seen that website.


----------



## tsidkenu84 (Mar 6, 2012)

hi guys, i just recently bought colnago dream art decor vintage 90s for US 800, i'm wondering whether i was paying too much.. heres some pics:
https://cdn02.trixum.de/upload2/4200/4088/3/33994adf6386518c4ae4a8e2072c4d407.jpg
https://cdn03.trixum.de/upload2/4200/4088/4/4bfc6df6600b9e1cb6353546eb56d3495.jpg


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

tsidkenu84

if you are happy with your frame, then stop thinking if you payed too much.

price for an out of production frame is relative, it depends on how much you want it. You will surely find some people who paid less or more than yourself.

and BTW that's a beautiful frame


----------



## tsidkenu84 (Mar 6, 2012)

@salsa lover: yes thats a beautiful frame i bought.. =) 
i had another choice though,vintage colnago master x-light NOS for US 1200 (frame+fork) +shipping 150
its just another beauty,nice vintage with lugged frame, perfect finishing, state of art paintwork, too bad i didn't close the deal and few days after that, some lucky guy bought that frame..darn...


----------



## chippa (Dec 22, 2008)

*Dating old Colnago bike*

I have a Master Olympic and contacted the following email address at Colnago and they provided me with the build date. I provided them with the frame number which was stamped into the rear dropout. Address is:
laura [[email protected]]

Regards
Chippa


----------



## buckeyebarry (Mar 30, 2012)

What years were the master piu's built?


----------



## SMALTYCBR (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have I believe a pre 1970 colnago sport model with unusal champion record decal. The C of the colnago looks similar to the 1959/60 one. I do not know how to post pictures. Are there any colnago sport experts here?


----------

